# Processor drain, Harpurhey, Manchester 06/08



## bungle666 (Jun 6, 2008)

Visitited with thenewmendoza

This place is rather cool!! it makes a nice change to find a drain with "stuff" in it!! the "processors" are sewage oveflow surface scrapers to keep the solids out of the culvert/drain, and are automaticaly run when the sewers fill right up  .

as a consequence certain sections of this drain STINK, and most areas are quite unpleant, but its interesting non the leass, a mix of brick pipe, RCP, and a box section RCP make this well worth the visit :thumb:

anyhow, on with the pics!!






this is the entrance to the larger processor unit, in times of "high" flow, raw sewage would spew out of this hole 





the larger processor










steps up





interesting formations





end of processor





the other side





another modern section






B..


----------



## TheVicar (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.

I really enjoyed exploring this drain. It seemed to go on forever, but there were so many different construction styles and things to see down there.
The large processor room is excellent, if a bit smelly, but quite impressive. The best bit has to be the original brick built middle section with all the formations - I love it!
Must go down there again soon and take some more pics.


----------



## King Al (Jun 6, 2008)

Great Pics bungle, I don't think i've seen one of these places before. It looks amazing


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 6, 2008)

Yah, the old section with all the rock deposits is incredible, there's a particularly cool manhole shaft where you can't even see any of the brick any more, it just looks like a natural cave.


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice that. Especially the mineral deposits on that old brick pipe. Good seeing the machinery too.


----------



## ashless (Jun 6, 2008)

Love the variety of construction and shapes, well done guys 

P.S Hahaha!! Just noticed what one of the tags for this page is!!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 9, 2008)

I REALLY enjoyed this one, despite rolling up in Harpurhey after dark (not one of Manchester's most salubrious districts) this drain is absolutely fantastic and so worth leaving your car on the mean streets for!! It has so much variety in construction from concrete boxey bits, RCPs, RBPs, crusty bits, smelly bits, machines, sewers, chambers and filth. This has to top my favourites list so far.

It's been explored plenty of times before by more experienced drainers than me, and more experienced drain photographers so not too many pics, I'm just glad I have places like this on my doorstep, I need the practice.

Anyway, here's a few pics (in no particular order ).
























I thought it was great, probably one to return to.

TnM


----------

